# Wi-Fi News > Τεχνολογία >  Ιnternet μέσω ομοαξονικού καλωδίου τηλεόρασης

## coffeex

Ένα νέο επαναστατικό προϊόν κυκλοφόρησε στην ελληνική αγορά από την ισπανική Televes, μέσω του οποίου όλα τα διαμερίσματα μιας πολυκατοικίας μπορούν να διαμοιράζονται μια κοινή ADSL γραμμή ή ακόμη καλύτερα, να δημιουργηθεί ένα τοπικό δίκτυο υπολογιστών ή δεκτών ανά την πολυκατοικία, του οποίου η ραχοκοκαλιά θα είναι το ομοαξονικό καλώδιο που φέρνει τηλεοπτικό σήμα στην επίγεια TV σας.	


Παλαιοτέρα, η ύπαρξη μιας τηλεοπτικής συσκευής σε κάθε δωμάτιο του σπιτιού κρίνονταν ως πολυτέλεια. Σήμερα αυτό θεωρείται μάλλον μια απαραίτητη προϋπόθεση για την αρμονική συμβίωση των μελών μιας οικογένειας, ενώ το ίδιο αρχίζει να συμβαίνει και με την ύπαρξη περισσότερων του ενός ηλεκτρονικών υπολογιστών. Βλέπετε, η ανάγκη χρήσης τους, μπαίνει ολοένα και περισσότερο μέσα στη ζωή μας παράλληλα με τη χρήση του διαδικτύου. 
Έτσι κάθε μέλος της οικογένειας χρειάζεται να έχει το δικό του προσωπικό υπολογιστή, ενώ κατ’ επέκταση όλοι οι υπολογιστές θα πρέπει να έχουν ταυτόχρονα πρόσβαση στο διαδίκτυο. Αυτό επιτυγχάνεται με τη δικτύωσή τους μέσω ενός router, που αναλαμβάνει ενσύρματα ή ασύρματα να μοιράζει στους υπολογιστές μια κοινή γραμμή internet.

Πηγή : Δορυφορικά Νέα

----------


## nrgman

Ναι αλλα μόνο μέχρι 10 Mbps

----------


## papashark

> Ναι αλλα μόνο μέχρι 10 Mbps


Ναι αλλά χωρίς έξτρα καλώδιο  ::  

Ονειρέψου λίγο εφαρμογές με διάφορα κουτιά  ::

----------


## xrg

Επαναστατικό..

... δίκτυο 10Mbps πάνω από ομοαξονικό καλώδιο.. Γουάου..

.. αλλά... μήπως κάπου το έχω ξαναδεί αυτό; Κάτι μου θυμίζει.. πώς το λέγανε..

----------


## NetTraptor

FTTH?  ::   ::   ::

----------


## commando

και θα θελει και terminators?

----------


## pkent79

Για χρήση μετά την εγκατάσταση της πολυκατοικίας δεν είναι κακή λύση, άσε που όλες έχουν καλώδιο κεραίας σε κάθε δωμάτιο.

Πόσο πάει το μαραφέτι;
Συνδέεται προφανώς μετά τον ενισχυτή-κατανομέα, άρα πως θα συνδεθεί για να έχουν αμφίδρομη μεταφορά σε όλα τα διαμερίσματα;
Τι συσκευή μετατροπής χρειάζεται σε κάθε τερματικό σημείο;

Αν ένα τέτοιο μηχάνημα ήταν διαθέσιμο σε καλή τιμή, αρκετοί από εμάς θα λύναμε για πάντα το πρόβλημα με τις πολυκατοικίες μας μιας και θα τους παρείχαμε κάτι για να παίζουν. Για σκεφτείτε το για καμιά ομαδική.  ::

----------


## ngia

Δεδομένα πάνω σε ομοαξονικό καλώδιο είναι παλιά εφαρμογή..
Μάλιστα η adsl τεχνολογία αναπτύχθηκε για να βοηθήσει τους isp να αναταγωνιστούν τους παρόχους καλωδιακής τηλεόρασης οι οποίοι παιρνούσαν και δεδομένα μαζί με το τηλεοπτικό σήμα.
Φάσμα πάνω στο καλώδιο: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Image:Spec.jpg

----------


## antonisk7

cable συνδέσεις - πριν και από την ανάπτυξη της adsl, ήταν ότι πιο braodband υπήρχε

----------


## pkent79

Ναι, τα ξέρουμε όλα αυτά.
Το προϊόν μας ενδιαφέρει.
Δεν είναι πρωτοποριακό αλλά υπάρχει εκεί που δεν υπάρχει κάτι άλλο.
Πως θα δελεάσεις μια ολόκληρη πολυκατοικία από το να δεχθεί τις κεραίες σου; Τους λες π.χ. για τη δυνατότητα διαμοιρασμού internet (μεγάλος κράχτης αλλά θα πρέπει κάποιος να πληρώσει), για τη μεγάλη συλλογή από ταινίες που έχεις με υπότιτλους και που θα μπορούν να δουν από τον υπολογιστή τους τσάμπα, για τα δορυφορικά κανάλια, για το VOIP.  ::

----------


## ryloth

Ξέρει κανείς τη τιμή του ?
Η τελικά ίσως είναι πιο φτηνό να βάλουμε 1-2 APs  ::  

Φίλε μου pkent εάν είναι να περιμένει η πολυκατοικία να περάσει
ταινία απο 10mbps θα σου έχει φέρει ένα εξωτερικό φορητό
& θα έχεις γεμίσει 200gb στον ίδιο χρόνο

Για ίντερνετ με τις ταχύτητες που έχουμε στην ελλάδα καλά είναι τα 
10mbps που περνάνε, εάν βέβαια τα καλώδια της κεραίας που περνάνε
δεν είναι 30ετίας και δεν υπάρχουν απώλειες

----------


## pkent79

Μα το θέμα είναι να τους πείσεις ότι είναι καλές οι εγκαταστάσεις σου και ότι τους προσφέρεις, ειδάλλως γιατί να κάτσεις να τους δικτυώσεις.

Public Relations  ::

----------


## antoniosk

παιδια εδώ που βρισκομαι, Κωσταντζα, Ρουμανια, ειναι ο πλεον διαδεδομενος τροπος να εχεις ιντερνετ, τν και τηλεφωνο απο ενα καλωδιο τηλεορασης. 

Στο σπιτι διακλαδωνεται και η μια ακρη παει στην τηλεοραση και η αλλη στο cable modem απο οπου συνδεεις το erthnet για ιντερνετ και μεχρη 2 τηλεφωνα.

Το cable modem που εχω ειναι Motorola SBV5120.

Απο ταχυτητα παει καλυτερα απο την 700 που εχω στην Αθηνα.

----------


## simfun

Για το κόστος ποιος θα μας μιλήσει? Υπάρχει κάποιο link για το προϊόν?

----------


## papashark

> παιδια εδώ που βρισκομαι, Κωσταντζα, Ρουμανια, ειναι ο πλεον διαδεδομενος τροπος να εχεις ιντερνετ, τν και τηλεφωνο απο ενα καλωδιο τηλεορασης. 
> 
> Στο σπιτι διακλαδωνεται και η μια ακρη παει στην τηλεοραση και η αλλη στο cable modem απο οπου συνδεεις το erthnet για ιντερνετ και μεχρη 2 τηλεφωνα.
> 
> Το cable modem που εχω ειναι Motorola SBV5120.
> 
> Απο ταχυτητα παει καλυτερα απο την 700 που εχω στην Αθηνα.


Κωστάντζα είσαι ? 

Πότε να έρθω να με φιλοξενήσεις ?

----------


## antoniosk

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antoniosk
> 
> παιδια εδώ που βρισκομαι, Κωσταντζα, Ρουμανια, ειναι ο πλεον διαδεδομενος τροπος να εχεις ιντερνετ, τν και τηλεφωνο απο ενα καλωδιο τηλεορασης. 
> 
> Στο σπιτι διακλαδωνεται και η μια ακρη παει στην τηλεοραση και η αλλη στο cable modem απο οπου συνδεεις το erthnet για ιντερνετ και μεχρη 2 τηλεφωνα.
> 
> Το cable modem που εχω ειναι Motorola SBV5120.
> 
> Απο ταχυτητα παει καλυτερα απο την 700 που εχω στην Αθηνα.
> ...


Ελα οπωτε θελεις μη φοβηθεις το κρύο, εχει και τα καλα του  ::   ::

----------


## Neuro

Κάθε άλλο παρά καινούργια είναι αυτή η τεχνολογία, και δεν αναφέρομαι στο κλασικό 10BASE2. Βρήκα άρθρο για την τεχνολογία με ημερομηνία 16 Μαΐου 2003 http://www.extremetech.com/article2/...1656886,00.asp 

Επίσης δεν είναι στα 10 Mbps αλλά στα 128 Mbps και κάπου έχει πάρει το μάτι μου και μεγαλύτερες ταχύτητες. Για το συγκεκριμένο της televes δείτε εδώ http://www.televes.com/ingles/produc...ha.asp?COD=515. Φυσικά οι τιμές δεν είναι και τόσο φθηνές π.χ. http://www.broadbandcarrier.net/shop.htm#sh_avcable

Black&Decker κανείς;  :: 

./gt

----------


## koum6984

> παιδια εδώ που βρισκομαι, Κωσταντζα, Ρουμανια


αυτα ειναι κωσταντζα 
ειχα παει περσι το καλοκαιρι σκοτωνει το μερος ειδικα το μερος μπροστα στην παραλια που περνεις και εκεινα τα αμαξιδια που ειναι σαν ποδηλατα.
πολυ μπροστα το μερος.

----------


## commando

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από antoniosk
> 
> παιδια εδώ που βρισκομαι, Κωσταντζα, Ρουμανια
> 
> 
> αυτα ειναι κωσταντζα 
> ειχα παει περσι το καλοκαιρι σκοτωνει το μερος ειδικα το μερος μπροστα στην παραλια που περνεις και εκεινα τα αμαξιδια που ειναι σαν ποδηλατα.
> πολυ μπροστα το μερος.


θελω και εγω να ερθω papashark με τι θα παμε?

----------


## JOHNNY-B17

> Για το κόστος ποιος θα μας μιλήσει? Υπάρχει κάποιο link για το προϊόν?


Θα σας στενοχωρήσω... Προ 3μήνου, παρόμοιο προϊόν (άλλη μάρκα) κόστιζε το μηχάνημα με 2 δέκτες, γύρω στα 800 ευρώ  ::  Δεν ξέρω αν το συγκεκριμένο είναι φθηνότερο.

Edit: το είχα δει σε περιοδικό. Δεν έχω κάποιο link.

----------


## sokratisg

*Παρασκευή 06/04/2007 - Edited by sokratisg*

Κάποια off-topic μεταφέρθηκαν.
http://www.awmn/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29971
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=29971

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από simfun
> 
> Για το κόστος ποιος θα μας μιλήσει? Υπάρχει κάποιο link για το προϊόν?
> 
> 
> Θα σας στενοχωρήσω... Προ 3μήνου, παρόμοιο προϊόν (άλλη μάρκα) κόστιζε το μηχάνημα με 2 δέκτες, γύρω στα 800 ευρώ  Δεν ξέρω αν το συγκεκριμένο είναι φθηνότερο.
> 
> Edit: το είχα δει σε περιοδικό. Δεν έχω κάποιο link.


Ρώτησα εγώ στην έκθεση.

μπορείς να βάλεις μέχρι 8 σημεία, όπου το κεντρικό (κάτι σαν switch ή hub) είναι κοντά στην κεραία και από εκεί φεύγουν ξεχωριστά καλώδια (κάτι σαν δορυφορικο multiswitch).

Κόστος λίγο πάνω από 200ευρώ ανά κομμάτι (και άλλα τόσα για το κεντρικό).

----------


## gvaf

Και εμένα κάπου τόσο μου είπαν ~200 euro

----------

